# Yay Traincase!



## alien21xx (Sep 28, 2007)

Update on my traincase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had waay too many MAC stuff and waaaay too many drugstore stuff and other brands. Fortunately, my drugstore stuff and most other brands fit into a traveling makeup bag, so I'm gonna stash it there and keep my traincase for my MAC stuff and all those stuff that I use very often. Here goes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








That's the sorta overall view... I had to put my MSFs on the cover flap so that I could take better pictures of the bottom compartment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Right side of the bottom compartment containing my full-sized pigments, primers (I have 2 of the Smashbox Photofinish coz I got over-exciting shopping for it online), and my MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation.





Other side of the bottom compartment with my Jewel Eyes palette (yay Parrot!) Moonbathe blush, some Sephora stuff, my cheapie brow contour kit, UDPP and shadesticks.





MUFE Star Powders FTW! I seriously love these! Plus my 3 paint pots (Rubenesque, Groundwork, Constructivist), fluidlines (Uppity, Blitz & Glitz), and a Make Up Store loose powder shadow in Inka. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then a small collection of lipsticks.





My e/s collection hasn't changed at all because i really prefer to use pigments now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But my lipglass collection has grown somewhat. I love the ones I got from the Smoke Signals collection and Antiquitease Color, as well as those from Moonbathe.





MSFs & etc. set 1: Terra del Sol No. 7, Hullaballoo Highlight Powder, Glissade MSF, Global Glow MSF.





MSFs & etc. set 2: Smoking Eye Palette, GOSH loose powder, Softdew Beauty Powder, Shimpagne MSF.





My new Segue... traincase which my boyfriend gave me after his last trip back to Manila: contains the rest of my Antiquitease haul, lotsa and lotsa pigment samples, and the new Shu Uemura Face Architect foundation (it is love, I tell you). Plus, mascaras, other stuff...

Not in pictures: Shooting Star MSFs and all of my pencil/kohl eyeliners.

And yes, I am still using mooncake boxes from my brushes.


----------



## crazeddiva (Sep 28, 2007)

I think your case looks amazing!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 28, 2007)

Love you collection.


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2007)

wow i love the case!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice case!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice case & collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










What are mooncake boxes?


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Nice case & collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










What are mooncake boxes?_

 
They're boxes where fancy mooncakes (yummy Chinese pastries filled usually with red bean or lotus paste and an egg yolk or two) are packaged in. For mooncakes sold by hotels, the boxes can really be very pretty and, for me, they become something to collect every year during the Mooncake Festival here in Singapore. The boxes come in all shapes and sizes, with pretty Chinese style decoration. Here's some pictures of the mooncake box I use to store my brushes to give you an idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









When it's closed, it's a very pretty sight on my vanity desk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














But when you peek inside, my brushes are a mess too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a new mooncake box that has drawers though, and I'll be transferring my brushes there to make them more organized until I buy a new traincase with space for my brushes.






Raffles, The Plaza is the name of the hotel where we bought the mooncakes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking!


----------



## blondebunny76 (Sep 29, 2007)

I like your traincase.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 29, 2007)

great stuffs!


----------



## macface (Sep 29, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

I really like how you illustrated your train case.  I felt like I could just reach in it an use those items.  In fact, I really would like to reach in and use those items. (confessional)

Neutrals can make some really sexy looks for the eyes.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 30, 2007)

very cute collection


----------



## milamonster (Sep 30, 2007)

can you pm me the website tha tyou bought your case from, i like it
and your post was funny


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 30, 2007)

love's it!!


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for rummaging through my traincase with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I admit, it's really messy, haha! I'll try to update this soon as I've got so much new stuff I'd like to share with you.


----------



## frocher (Oct 1, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## n_c (Oct 1, 2007)

You got great stuff!


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHA mooncake boxes... my family uses them to store stuff too, usually coins or random bits and pieces...but it's also the ghetto tin ones that never close properly :|


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nylonbits* 

 
_HAHAHAHA mooncake boxes... my family uses them to store stuff too, usually coins or random bits and pieces...but it's also the ghetto tin ones that never close properly :|_

 
Mooncake boxes are so much fun to use for stuff and it's a great way to recycle too!


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice collection !!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 12, 2007)

Haha that is so cool with the mooncakes box!! yum =)
I'm not impressed with the MAC traincase, it's so tiny and ridiculously expensive, it's £200 here/ like $400 usd!! I just got one for my bday which is 3 times as big, more cantilever trays and on wheels for only £60


----------



## effloresce_ (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey hun! I'm from Singapore also, how much did your traincase cost?


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effloresce_* 

 
_Hey hun! I'm from Singapore also, how much did your traincase cost?_

 
Hey hun, It was something like $45! A real deal and it's quite big. So far, the next least expensive train case I've found here is the one sold by Make Up For Ever, which is $315 (or something thereabouts) Hope you find something great for your collection.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 15, 2007)

Great collection and I love your bubbled comments.  Too cute!


----------



## aalore (Oct 17, 2007)

nice case and thats a great collection you have.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 29, 2007)

Updated my traincase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need to clean this thing up. LOL


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_They're boxes where fancy mooncakes (yummy Chinese pastries filled usually with red bean or lotus paste and an egg yolk or two) are packaged in. For mooncakes sold by hotels, the boxes can really be very pretty and, for me, they become something to collect every year during the Mooncake Festival here in Singapore. The boxes come in all shapes and sizes, with pretty Chinese style decoration. Here's some pictures of the mooncake box I use to store my brushes to give you an idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! They are so pretty.


----------

